
Ask HN: Is anyone using Roam Research to collaborate with a team of 4? - tobyshorin
If you are using Roam Research to collaborate
- with a group of 4+ people
- on a daily&#x2F;weekly basis<p>can you please tell me if you&#x27;ve had any performance, data loss, or edit conflict concerns? also want to know if things have been fine.
======
nikivi
I'd ask this on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/RoamResearch/](https://www.reddit.com/r/RoamResearch/)

~~~
tobyshorin
thanks

